

Responsible Refactoring - thecoffman
http://www.naildrivin5.com/blog/2013/08/08/responsible-refactoring.html

======
lmm
The problem with this approach is that there are often subtle bugs hiding in
the ugly code. I've broken production code when refactoring (once - I blame
the stupid Java getters/setters convention), but I've also fixed e.g. DST bugs
before they happened.

